# Throttle linkage pops off- 2003 Mercury 40 hp EFI tiller



## lukelleher (Jan 29, 2012)

Have a 40 hp EFI Mercury tiller on my 16' Mitzi. The throttle linkage (stainless Rod) started popping off of the plastic piece attached to throttle assembly. It only happens when on plane, never at idle. 

Any insights into why or how to fix? Many thanks.


----------



## southboundchicken (Aug 21, 2015)

If it's the same rod I'm thinking I just zip tied mine to keep it from popping off... So far so good it's been like that for a while now


----------

